# PDF file for a Ken Harris written book.



## pete (Nov 24, 2011)

OK it's a link to a Ken Harris book about model steam engines written quite awhile ago. If? this link works.
Link removed by admin

Hopefully this hasn't been posted before. There should be more than enough people here that can use the information in the book. There's some drawings and design information that are well worth having.

Edit, OK, The link does work.

Pete


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Pete. Lots of great stuff :bow:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 1, 2012)

I received a complaint pointing out that this book is under copyright And sharing this freely infringes on said copyright. 
Sorry for any inconvenience but we need to to the right thing. 
Tin Falcon 
Administrator.


----------

